# IPO Rottweiler Breeder



## Charles Corbitt (Oct 24, 2012)

I am considering another addition to my pack and would like some suggestions on Rottie breeders whom breed working Rottweilers. I've been involved with rottie's for about 18 years but in the last year found a Schutzhund club within driving distance and have fallen for the sport. I am friends with 18-20 breeders in La. and Tx. but their priority in breeding is conformation. Not nocking my conformation friends but, I am looking for a Rottie breeder that actually competes and titles their own dogs and their priority is breeding working Rottweiler's. I know the smart thing to do would be buy a nice working GSD puppy to compete with, but I truly like my Rotties. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jessica Lewis (Jul 20, 2013)

Chuck Wilson* Vom Waldbach **
*


----------



## Charles Corbitt (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks Jessica, heard Chuck's name before, couldn't remember the last name.


----------



## Eric Read (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't know how often he has litters, but I have been working with him and his female Ami (Amidala vom Rottberg), and she's a really nice dog. I like my shepherds and mals, but if I was looking for a rottie, I'd take one like her any day. Worth checking out.

his name is Kurt Vande Kolk and heres a link to his website.

http://www.eiche-park.com/


----------



## John Bochenek (Feb 11, 2009)

Brandon and Sharon Wilson...near Bowling Green KY. Some really nice dogs. Search for Kentucky Hundesport Club or Patriot Hundesport in KY.


----------



## Garland Whorley (Jun 5, 2008)

I compete in PP competitions with my rotties. Have a couple you can check out to see if you like what I have/breed. No pups on the ground, will be breeding in couple months.


----------



## Martin Koops (Oct 15, 2009)

Liked Bess at Eiche Park, Max and Doc in the line nice one.


----------



## Kathleen Sanderson (Sep 19, 2011)

Charles Corbitt said:


> I am looking for a Rottie breeder that actually competes and titles their own dogs and their priority is breeding working Rottweiler's.


If this is truly your criteria, and you are looking for a breeder in the US, your options are pretty limited. 
Here are some people I know of currently working, titling, and breeding their own Rottweilers in the US (and I don't count BHs):

Chuck Wilson - already mentioned - vom Waldbach
Natalie Cswerstek - von Schutzengeln? - in CT
Dana McMahan (Williams) - vom Bosen Blick - in CA
Sharon and Brandon Wilson - already mentioned - in KY
David Smith - Lakeside Rottweilers - in CA
Willie Bolduc - vom haus Bolduc - in MA?

I don't know their future breeding plans, so can't speak as to whether or not their priority is breeding working Rottweilers. But they are actively titling the dogs they breed.

I don't know about breeding, but Janay Greenlee (CA), Angeli Modjeski (MN), Amanda Hoskinson (FL), Marlene Ferguson (CA), are all actively competing in IPO with Rotts at a high level. There are also quite a few people actively trialing their Rotts up in British Columbia, Canada, and I think Amanda's club down in FL has quite a few actively trialing Rotts. I am sure there are others out there that I am forgetting. But look at the trial results of DVG, UScA, USRC, RKNA, and WDA for the past few years and you will be able to quickly figure out who is actively trialing their dogs in the US. There aren't that many. 

There are lots of people breeding titled Rottweilers, and breeding un-titled Rottweilers with good "working pedigrees" - but the owner/breeder has never actually stepped on to the IPO field. 

RKNA is hosting its IPO working championships this coming weekend in MI, and USRC is hosting their national working championships in FL in late November. You might want to check out the entries.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Kurk, Dana, Chuck and Jim L.

Good breeders. Good people.

Have seen dogs from multiple breeders, some on the above list.

These ones above are the ones that we recommend.


----------



## Garland Whorley (Jun 5, 2008)

If you locate something please share your findings. Since I do not participate in schutz. makes it harder for me to compare my dogs to others personally to see what is out there. I'm positive some excellent dogs are being bred, I just don't see any in the venues I participate in. Just Mals and Dutch. Thanks


----------



## Charles Corbitt (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone, just what I was looking for. Knew the IPO/Sch Rottweiler's were few but the breeders in the US are harder to find than hens teeth.


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

I totally second Chuck Wilson. His Rotts are very nice...and that's coming from a mal person


----------

